# Turkey Spike Camp !!



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Gonna do an old school Turkey hunt'in spike camp this week-end. 

Rain or shine, Mickey Finn and I are going hike into 600+ acres " Up North " Sunday night with nothing but our paks and bed rolls and walk out Tuesday evening.

This is going to be great ! 

Flint & steel for starting fires, a spit for cooking and a lean to with pine bedding and hot rocks ensures the ultimate comfort.

After chasing Longbeards all day, a hot cup of joe to wash down some backstraps and coal cooked bisquets, followed by a good cigar with the wind softly blowing thru the trees lulling us to sleep.

Come daylight, we'll sit in camp drinking coffee waiting for the first gobbles of the day. Pinpoint their location and run and gun till one comes a call'in.

I love this kinda hunting !! :coolgleam


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Sounds like fun..
Good luck TH...


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

Dude, you know how to live!


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh yeah.....That is what its all about....have fun!!!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

about the "come hither" look and husky, sultry voice in the night that says "You horny?"

And please, NOOO pictures of exposed body parts next week, no matter how HOT it gets this weekend!

:lol::lol::lol::yikes::yikes:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

so if i leave now and drive the 18 some hours can i join you? that sounds awesome!!!
good luck to you and whoever else!!! im jealous!


----------



## genietech (Jul 16, 2007)

I am jealous, thats sounds awesome. Good luck


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> about the "come hither" look and husky, sultry voice in the night that says "You horny?"


 


> HunterHawk said:
> 
> 
> > so if i leave now and drive the 18 some hours can i join you? that sounds awesome!!!


:yikes::lol::lol:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Playin' Hooky said:


> about the "come hither" look and husky, sultry voice in the night that says "You horny?"
> 
> And please, NOOO pictures of exposed body parts next week, no matter how HOT it gets this weekend!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::yikes::yikes:


So whaddya try'in to say ?


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> going hike into 600+ acres :coolgleam



hike into ????

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Goodluck! I am guessing were gonna have to wait until you get back for picture?


----------



## Biggsy (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck. Can you say Broke back mountain:SHOCKED::lol:. My bet as soon as you see that first bolt of lightning, your off to the red roof inn:gaga: lol. Good luck, don't forget the bug spray and get pic's of those birds.

Biggsy:coolgleam


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Biggsy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you say Broke back mountain:SHOCKED::lol:. Biggsy:coolgleam


Cue the banjo music!:lol:


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Good Luck Thunderhead. Obviously some of the folks on this thread have no idea of who you are. Just an example of some of the idiots out there, always looking to write down something negative or nothing to do with the thread.

Love to see pics of the camp site along with the Gobblers you take. Hunt hard and be safe, I'm off to Missouri in about an hour to take hunt with family and take my 9 year old nephew to try and bag his first gobbler.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Gobblerman said:
> 
> 
> > Good Luck Thunderhead. Obviously some of the folks on this thread have no idea of who you are. Just an example of some of the idiots out there, always looking to write down something negative or nothing to do with the thread.
> ...


Obviously you haven't been privy to some of the fun threads posted by TH, and his hunting partners, about his turkey hunting exploits.
Have FUN in MO. That's what it's all about. 

Big T


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Thunder, Thant's what michigan is all about right there! Although, If you could throw in some morels and a fish or two you'd have yourself the ultimate weekend. Good luck!! and thanks for all your help this pre-season coming from a first year Longbearder. 
Lets go get'em!!!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Molson said:


> hike into ????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:



If you've had the pleasure of eating the fine food Tom serves up at one of his bow hunters' parties, you'd know that the chuck wagon he'll be totin' is one that NO ONE would want to carry more than a half mile!

Go get 'em TH! Talk to you soon, buddy!

Gobblerman, there's no offense intended here that TH hasn't already willingly brought on himself in other threads (read "Deer Camp Pranks")...matter of fact, I think we were all goin' easy on the big fella!


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Be careful Tom.....the last guy that went hiking with Terry has not been found yet.:SHOCKED::yikes:



Have fun!!!!!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Gobblerman, there's no offense intended here that TH hasn't already willingly brought on himself in other threads (read "Deer Camp Pranks")...matter of fact, I think we were all goin' easy on the big fella!


Good Luck in Mo. Kevin !! Best of Luck to your nephew too, he has a top notch guide !!

Now, I'm not sure where you guys are getting all this " info " from about me. 
You must have me confused with somebody else. 
I'm as a rule, _very _quite, quite subdued, hell, some might even describe me as being_ overly_ shy.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> Now, I'm not sure where you guys are getting all this " info " from about me.
> You must have me confused with somebody else.
> I'm as a rule, _very _quite, quite subdued, hell, some might even describe me as being_ overly_ shy.


And if you like THIS side ..... wait'll you see my BACK SIDE!:lol: Grrrrrrrrr .........


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

KalamazooKid said:


> And if you like THIS side ..... wait'll you see my BACK SIDE!:lol: Grrrrrrrrr .........
> 
> I'm sure it's just as attractive. You'll find out next week smartass. LOLOL :lol:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> KalamazooKid said:
> 
> 
> > And if you like THIS side ..... wait'll you see my BACK SIDE!:lol: Grrrrrrrrr .........
> ...


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

We still can. Next Wednesday is supposed to be pretty decent.............


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> We still can. Next Wednesday is supposed to be pretty decent.............


I'll talk to you in the next couple of days.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

This is a family site! That's EXACTLY the kind of "turkey porn" I didn't want to see on here!:yikes:


----------

